# What is your favorite flat band and why?



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Please share your favorite brand and thickness of flat band material if you want to participate.
Plz include:
favorite tapers,
what ammo the bandset is for,
active length,
draw length,
and why you like said band.
Also plz include fps if you have a chrony!

I have only tried on brand so far but I have a different one on the way so I will share about which I like the best once it arrives.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

3/4 butterfly PFS
Snipersling yellow 0.5
16-10 taper
8mm steel
280mm ABL
50"/1270mm draw length
fps? fast and flat at 10m


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Short draw
Precise 0.65 or 0.70 depending on the conditions
25-17 
9.5mm steel
10.5cm active 
Draw length 68cm
250fps
*The only other bands I tried were Sumeike. They were faster and a smoother draw but i found they didn't retain their original shape as well and didn't last as long.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Theraband gold, here are some of my setups:
40-30mm, 170mm active, 259fps with 3/8" steel 8.16ftlbs / 177fps with 1/2" lead 11.01 ftlbs
40-20mm, 270mm active, 200fps with 1/2" lead 14.05 ftlbs *Butterfly*
28-12mm, 180mm active, 262fps with 9mm clay 2.05 ftlbs / 203fps with 3/8" steel 4.96ftlbs
12-5mm, 180mm active, 269fps with 6mm airsoft 0.5 ftlbs
30-20mm, 150mm active, 186fps with 6" darts 7.71 ftlbs

TBG has been around a long time and it seems popular to talk it down, but for the performance and lifespan it offers I don't feel the need to spend more on something different and I note that Mr. Sprave still uses it.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Almost full butterfly 
Snipersling yellow 0.5
8mm steel 
18 to 13mm taper
265mm active length
Approx 1550mm draw
I like it because this set up gives a light draw. Also it feels really stretchy, supposedly can stretch to 6.5 to 1 so at 5.8 to 1 I’m not maxing it out.
Don’t know the FPS but nice flat trajectory at 10 meters and a nice clean hit in the centre of and empty bean can goes straight through.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I like Hygenic Amber Latex .030" thick when shooting my regular 30" draw. I use all different tapers and ammo.
On my Three Quarter Butterfly draw, I like to use Black Theraband. All different size tapers and ammo.
I know there is new stuff that may be better but I'm happy with these two types of latex. Good speed and decent durability on both.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

All I have used since getting back to slingshot shooting have been Simple Shot 0.7mm bands at 15mm x 22mm or 18mm x 22mm.
Durable. 30” draw length. I like them.


----------



## Knoxtenn (9 mo ago)

I like 25/13 tapers on .6mm simpleshot black

17-18cm active length for an

85-90cm draw length

.32 caliber lead balls

No fps readings but enough power to take a Grey Squirrel from 10-12m.

I like it for the light draw and lethal speed.


----------



## EllipsisNL (Mar 2, 2021)

I just got some simpleshot black.

Any suggestions for a good half butterfly taper to throw 3/8" steel ball?


----------



## Knoxtenn (9 mo ago)

EllipsisNL said:


> I just got some simpleshot black.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good half butterfly taper to throw 3/8" steel ball?


What MM thickness?


----------



## EllipsisNL (Mar 2, 2021)

Knoxtenn said:


> What MM thickness?


I got 0.7mm


----------



## Knoxtenn (9 mo ago)

EllipsisNL said:


> I got 0.7mm


Then for 3/8 on a long draw (over 40 inches) I'd start with 20/10s. I like a 2:1 taper, especially on a long draw because of the lighter draw weight. 
If 20/10 isn't fast enough I'd move up to 24/12 but you probably won't need to. Let us know how it works.


----------



## EllipsisNL (Mar 2, 2021)

I've never done that aggressive of a taper 😅 most has been 33%. Guess I gotta start living a little


----------



## Zeke h (20 d ago)

I know this isn't on the topic of your question but i would love some help. I am a semi experienced slingshot shooter, and i have just recently bought the Axiom Champ from Simpleshot.com. I am using 8 mil steelshot and I am wondering what is the best taper/band thickness for that ammo. I bought 0.7mm as the “general purpose” latex, but i am still confused on the best taper to cut for the band set. Or should i just buy smaller mm latex? I am looking to kill small game with relative ease with my setup. I would love to have some feedback from you experienced slingshot shooters, as i am a young one trying to improve. Thanks!

(again sorry about being off topic, i am still trying to figure out this website/community)


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter (2 mo ago)

Just recently have been enjoying the feel of a 'Generic' natural 1.0mm latex.
[First bought from Amazon? cut at 20/12 in a pack of 10 bandsets, but the edges were a bit 'rough' so had to cut 1mm off each side with a taper ruler.].
Cut is now 18/10, approx 170mm ABL. The taper provides an easy pull and also for a good consistent pouch hold and release.
Shooting 7/16" steel at targets at 10m.
Trajectory is flat. Projectile is visible in flight. Enjoyable feel. Good accuracy.


----------

